# My 2014 buck



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

First off I'm new to ogf and just wanted to tell everyone hello and happy New year's. Here's my buck from opening day of archery. It's not the biggest in the world but it's my pb so far. Shot him at 25 yards and he ran about 30/40 yards before expiring.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome to the site and nice buck!


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice buck! Congrats and welcome


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome to OGF. 
And thanks for sharing the pics. of your nice buck.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Welcome to OGF and there's nothing to be ashamed of with that deer !! Nice mature whitetail & that's really all most of us can hope for unless you have some very special property to manage.


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a beast in my book. Still working on my 1st deer. Congrats man! Welcome to OGF!


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks, keep at it it took me a few years before getting my 1st with a bow. It's an awesome feeling when you get your 1st one and every other one after that!!!! Good luck smbhooker!!


----------

